# Doordash customer said they did not receive food



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone experienced this problem? 
Doordash Support called me today about the delivery i have made on last Saturday. Customer claim he didn't receive food ( not sure why he didn't call right away..). I am 200% sure that i have gotten to the right address, and the guy call out the name on the order right. What should i do to prove that they have received the food? Does Doordash keep track on my GPS location?


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

I believe Uber will ask you what the person looked like when this happens. Maybe you can tell them "gave it to a fat guy with a beard" and they could confirm that way?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ryan Do said:


> Anyone experienced this problem?
> Doordash Support called me today about the delivery i have made on last Saturday. Customer claim he didn't receive food ( not sure why he didn't call right away..). I am 200% sure that i have gotten to the right address, and the guy call out the name on the order right. What should i do to prove that they have received the food? Does Doordash keep track on my GPS location?


I would think DD has to keep track of your GPS location. The customer can stalk you all the way to them from the restaurant on their app.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Some customers try to get free food items.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yep, that destroys our ratings, too, along with slow restaurants and unknowingly taking deliveries that have already been another driver's problem.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

UberDriver472837 said:


> I believe Uber will ask you what the person looked like when this happens. Maybe you can tell them "gave it to a fat guy with a beard" and they could confirm that way?


I'm not sure about this. I had to report an order marked delivered that never got to me. (Girl called, I told her exactly where to go, she marked it delivered right after that.) They never asked me for my description. Next Uber driver found the order sitting on the first floor landing after she claimed she gave it directly to me.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> I'm not sure about this. I had to report an order marked delivered that never got to me. (Girl called, I told her exactly where to go, she marked it delivered right after that.) They never asked me for my description. Next Uber driver found the order sitting on the first floor landing after she claimed she gave it directly to me.


Wow! Some people eh? And they're getting paid to do this. 
I'm just going based on another thread that I think I saw here.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

On my phone I can ask google 'where have I been today' it will pull up googles track of my gps. if you have that turned on then you can show the gps and time stamp.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

NoDay said:


> On my phone I can ask google 'where have I been today' it will pull up googles track of my gps. if you have that turned on then you can show the gps and time stamp.


Sadly that still doesn't prove the food was in fact given to the customer, but it's a step in the right direction.

The problem being, this is where all the bad behavior eventually leads us, and pointing the finger at Uber merely means there's three fingers pointing right back.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

They track GPS location and DD orientation claimed that... if the customer do not show up, within 10 mins, you can keep the food! So it is your words vs the customer... tell DD that track your progress and prove that you were there at the vicinity!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> They track GPS location and DD orientation claimed that... if the customer do not show up, within 10 mins, you can keep the food! So it is your words vs the customer... tell DD that track your progress and prove that you were there at the vicinity!


10 minutes beyond the Deliver By time. For me, that has typically been 30 minutes after I arrived to deliver. So in that case, you really have to wait 40 minutes.

I had a DD CSR tell me to wait 10 minutes and then mark Delivered in a case like the above. I had ice cream. 30 minutes later, I get a call from another csr asking why I marked delivered when I didn't deliver. I told them, "You need to take that up with YOUR help person who told me to wait 10 minutes and then mark delivered."

Cust phone goes to "this number is not accepting calls" for me, customer's gate guard, and DD csr. Cust won't respond to texts. I ticked "Customer Unavailable" on the app so that DD system would also notify cust through his app that I've been unable to deliver. Nothing. So I'm supposed to sit and wait in 91 degree Las Vegas for another 40 minutes, this after 15 minutes of everyone trying to reach them. Nope. I waited 10 minutes as instructed by csr.

The plus side, this was the only one of over 500 deliveries I have been unable to complete.


----------

